# FFS! Does anyone in my gym use a decent technique!



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

The gym i'm at later on in the day gets a load of 'ego trainers' in that I can't stand!

Todays examples:

Meathead 1 - Super huge bloke loading up the squat rack and lowering himself down a record of...5inches

Meathead 2 - Bench press(flat) Well over 100kg, 2 meatheads bouncing the bar whilst the other assists him on every rep

Meathead3 - Some lad my weight (12.5 st) doing a set of bicep curls with 30kgs leaning like fck and jerking the weight up.

What is going on with these ppl, form is crucial is it not!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

let them get on with it mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Why does it bother you? As above


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes mate must have been ego training night, don't go today Monday is national chest day


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dentylad said:


> The gym i'm at later on in the day gets a load of 'ego trainers' in that I can't stand!
> 
> Todays examples:
> 
> ...


he he he


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Just ignore them mate and focus on your own training,if you attempted to help them it would most likely be a waste of time anyway.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how can they improve if nobody tells them what to change?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

year i no what you mean there is a really nice bloke at my gym who is of good size etc but [email protected] sake his technique sucks bad to the point were i no it will bite him in the butt fairly soon , but sometimes you just have to let them get on with it


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

He said they were meat heads they must be doing something right?


----------



## DanRhodes (Nov 6, 2011)

I cant help telling people if i see them doing it wrong they are in for it in my eyes!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Yes mate must have been ego training night, don't go today Monday is national chest day


Not for me mate, leg day all the way next 3 weeks


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Dave said:


> He said they were meat heads they must be doing something right?


Eating loadz of takaways?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe u dont realise what they are doing, maybe meathead 1 was purposely doing partial squats, meathead 2 and 3 - some kind of forced negatives. As they are 'super huge' and 'meatheads' they might know a thing or 2 lol


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Just to clarify folks, meatheads as in short, bald and fat with water retention due to all there anadrol cycles. The reason I disliike watching ppl using bad form is that they strut round the gym in those gold gym half t shirt fckin things bragging about the weight they can lift and whenever someone (like me) critisises them there instant reaction is to say "well what can you bench like?"


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

...I mean if I bounced the weight and done 'half reps' without proper technique, all my max sets would fly up lol


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

i do get a bit annoyed but usually laugh it off, they will go missing from there injuries soon enough if its like you say..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Yes mate must have been ego training night, don't go today Monday is national chest day


THIs is very true, I did legs this morning, nobody near the leg press or squat racks :thumb:


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

but srysly `how much can u bench like` lol jk


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Think you need to change gyms mate,didnt you slag the owner off to the other day?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha I did ever so slightly, in fact it was a heated debate over ppl using gear without proper nutrition etc if i remember right. I would switch gyms but its only £2.50 a sesh where as the other gyms charge a fiver with half the equipment this 1 has


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Not for me mate, leg day all the way next 3 weeks


Is that because of the queue's?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Does it really matter. Let them get on with it, if they hurt themselves that's there problem.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Yes mate must have been ego training night, don't go today Monday is national chest day


Legs all the way on monday  rest of the week to recover and also the only reason mondays arent complete sh1te tbh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U sound a little bit self righteous mate, although I may think that as I'm bald fat and on anadrol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop hating punk. keep curling ur baby weights with perfect form =p


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

laurie g said:


> he he he


Made me giggle to god we are mature pmsl


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

its the same in my council gym, all amateurs.

when I go to my other gym its a different story


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Is that because of the queue's?


Nah I just switch it around a bit. 1st 3 weeks I'l do chest-back-legs, then 3 weeks from then legs-back-chest and so on. Just so it's not same all the time ya know. I train at home. Gyms way to over priced nowadays. I used to pay £15 a month and I though that was extortion


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

cheat reps, i also do this sometimes when im trying to gain a little strength.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

If he's "super huge", and you're 12.5 stone, I think you're best just keeping yourself to yourself.. Different things work for different people, look at a lot of pro's form, very few are 'strict' on any movements! There's only so much you can lift 'strictly' before you reach a point where you need to be a little slack to improve. If you've got a good mind muscle control, you can use it to your advantage IMO.

I think that's where a lot of smaller guys go wrong, they think they'll benefit from trying to go real heavy real early and disregarding form, as they see bigger guys do it, where as the bigger guys have less/little choice, they however do.

All IMO, of course..


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I personally wouldn't give a shiiite what others in the gym, I'm 100% focused on my own training


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> It's very very rare that I see trainees using good form when lifting, its also very very rare that I see guys change much over several months of lifting in such a way......coincidence?


That's because they don't train hard enough. You can still make gains with bad form but you risk injury.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

dentylad said:


> ...I mean if I bounced the weight and done 'half reps' without proper technique, all my max sets would fly up lol


Do it and join their crew? Become meathead No4


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

this thread still going


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yes


Unnecessary bump:rolleye:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

lumpy said:


> year i no what you mean there is a really nice bloke at my gym who is of good size etc but [email protected] sake his technique sucks bad to the point were i no it will bite him in the butt fairly soon , but sometimes you just have to let them get on with it


If he's big then something surely must be working?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> If he's big then something surely must be working?


Using good form is to protect yourself from injury. If you lift with bad form but are training hard and lifting big heavy weights you will still get stronger.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

kingdale said:


> how can they improve if nobody tells them what to change?


Oooh!!! this is a big no no. You learn from experience that you never tell anyone how to train.

I have gotten into many arguments with people in the gym about training, and how their way is better, to the point that you realise that everyone has their own perception of training, with what weight, at what time of the day, pre/post food, volume, length of time for 1 rep, negatives, you name it the list is huge.

You start walking around the gym telling everyone how to train, you'll get a lot of "fcuk off's"

Learn ho to do it, the right way, grow and watch these silly little people get injuries and stay the same shape.


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahahaha, This by far is the funniest thred I've read, First off im am 5'10" @ 80kg not a very big fella to most people but I pride my self in Olympic lifting and strength programs. I dont do roids or test and use full range of movement. I squat for 5x5 @150kg and ass could not get any lower. My bench (witch i lack) is always 1 inch above my chest. But what makes me giggle at those "meatheads" is my clean and jerk is well over any man I've ever met weight wise, and the squat snatch is vicious!!! So in realitly I really could care less about what you look like because when I end up fighting some one, Not only do I have the knowledge, speed, and strength to seperate your jaw line from your skull. I'll pick you up and throw you out of my path. I may not win the fight but the person will know that he was in a fight. Don't worry about what people do in the gym "you won't catch any fish watching someone elses line." Big or small FLATLINE them all !!! Cheers!


----------

